# Wireline or Coil Tubing



## jisonborn (9 يونيو 2012)

ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة الرد على هذا الأستفسار ؟؟

بالنسبة لخريج هندسة الكمبيوتر

ايهما افضل كأختصاص وكمستقبل ؟

ايهما اقوى من ناحية المستقبل الأداري ؟؟؟

Wireline or Coil Tubing


----------



## jabbar_k74 (21 يونيو 2012)

الافضل هو الواير لاين والسبب بسيط 
لانه اغلب المعدات الحديثة تعتمد بشكل كبير على السوفت وير والهارد وير 
التي هي اصلا موجودة في اختصاصات هندسة الكمبيوتر 
مثلا : الفلاتر في معدة Sonic 
معدة التاكدة من درجة تماسك السمنت CBL-VDL , Ultrasonic Imaging , ....
وكثير من المعدات التي تعتمد على السوفت وير ولا ننسى بان اغلب المعدات تعتمد على الاشارة الرقمية بشكل كبير 

مع التحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات


----------



## jisonborn (21 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم ...


----------

